# Participate in development of TapStack© Pro!



## Gerra (Mar 29, 2010)

The next *TapStack©* release is now in the development phase. As I began to plan the new architecture I realized that the best way to know what would You like to see in a future release is to ask straight Yourself. If everything goes right, the person who will use *TapStack© Pro* from two of us is You. In this manner, the person who knows the best what the App should contain is You again.

So please support the development process with your answers, suggestions to help create a really useful application. Thanks for your *5 minutes* spent on this issue.

Check survey at http://www.surveygizmo.com/s/268240/participate-in-development-of-tapstack-pro-


----------



## Raffael (Apr 2, 2010)

this makes me wish i had an iphone.
maybe you couuld impletent everyhthing that this timer can do:
http://www.ctimer.co.uk/


----------



## Gerra (Apr 2, 2010)

Raffael said:


> this makes me wish i had an iphone.
> maybe you couuld impletent everyhthing that this timer can do:
> http://www.ctimer.co.uk/



Sound ok.
What would be the best pratice to include inspection time?
Timer starts automatically after inspection elapsed?
Or needs another tap/release after inspection?


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 4, 2010)

Gerra said:


> needs another tap/release after inspection



Definitely this. I know very few people who actually wait out the full 15.


----------



## Raffael (Apr 6, 2010)

Maybe both
(e.g. starting with another tap or if 15 seconds are over)


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 8, 2010)

please make a demo version


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 8, 2010)

Make versions for other devices. I would like a version for my phone (Palm OS) even though it is a dead OS. You should also make versions for android, webos, blackberry, and windows mobile.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 8, 2010)

Gerra said:


> Timer starts automatically after inspection elapsed?


A timer should never do this. If it does, people will wait until the inspection stops, and then start... but they are timing it themselves, and maybe they start a fraction of a second earlier than the real timer does. If that happens, the time is too low, and nobody wants to set a cheated personal best. If you're going to use inspection, you should always start with a second tap.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 8, 2010)

Why are there options for being born in >2010...?


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 8, 2010)

you should make it use the headphone port for the speed stack accesories, such as tournament display, if possible (that would be awesome)


----------



## panyan (Apr 10, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Why are there options for being born in >2010...?



i imagine it is so insignificant that there are more important things to fix first


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 19, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> you should make it use the headphone port for the speed stack accesories, such as tournament display, if possible (that would be awesome)



+1, i hope this is possible. I think that the timer should be able to store multiple sessions, like in CCT. Scrambles for Sq.1 and other puzzles other than big cubes would be awesome!


----------



## joey (Apr 21, 2010)

Android version please!


----------

